# Big and Unique - CC Please - Midwest Family



## zendianah (Jan 11, 2008)

2 more pics 

1.







2.






These guys are rappers that are just starting out. This is for a possible CD cover and website... I have more...just not done with them yet.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 11, 2008)

Holy Crap Zen! First shot is dead on killer, can't be any better, perfect.
Second shot is very cool too. Very Cool! Damn near being as perfect as the first.


----------



## zendianah (Jan 11, 2008)

WOW..  Thank you Cindy. These 2 are the nicest people I have met in a long time. They were so fun to shoot! To bad I don't like rap!


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 11, 2008)

first one is kinda cool...I think the second makes em look like circus performers more than bad ass rappers.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 11, 2008)

I like the gritty feel to these pics. Good stuff, zendianah!


----------



## zendianah (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks


----------



## zendianah (Jan 11, 2008)

3.





4.


----------



## noescape (Jan 11, 2008)

Frig.. I'm liking these. I like how they are 'different'!


----------



## heip (Jan 11, 2008)

I really like the PP on these. 
Very nice work!!


----------



## zendianah (Jan 11, 2008)

noescape said:


> Frig.. I'm liking these. I like how they are   'different'!


 
Thank you!



heip said:


> I really like the PP on these.
> Very nice work!!


 
Thanks Heip.



Sideburns said:


> first one is kinda cool...I think the second makes em look like circus performers more than bad ass rappers.










Antarctican said:


> I like the gritty feel to these pics. Good stuff, zendianah!


 
Their producer really likes the gritty feel also...


----------



## Deadeye008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very cool! I really like the first and third pics you posted. Very cool PP. Did you do this in Lightroom or Photoshop? Again, very cool.


----------



## NJMAN (Jan 11, 2008)

WOW zenny, these are too freakin cool! #4 is my favorite. But they are all very good. Outstanding work! 

:thumbup: :thumbup:

NJ


----------



## DigiJay (Jan 11, 2008)

#1 is by far my favourite.. but they are all amazing


----------



## kundalini (Jan 11, 2008)

word


Fantastic set.  I particularly like #1 & 4.  The stop sign and their pose in #4 are sayin' sumtin'.


----------



## zendianah (Jan 12, 2008)

NJMAN said:


> WOW zenny, these are too freakin cool! #4 is my favorite. But they are all very good. Outstanding work!
> 
> Thank you !!  I appreciate it NJ
> 
> ...


 


DigiJay said:


> #1 is by far my favourite.. but they are all amazing


 
Thnaks Digi!



kundalini said:


> word
> 
> 
> Fantastic set. I particularly like #1 & 4. The stop sign and their pose in #4 are sayin' sumtin'.


 
Thanks kundi!!  What do you think the stop sign says? 



Deadeye008 said:


> Very cool! I really like the first and third pics you posted. Very cool PP. Did you do this in Lightroom or Photoshop? Again, very cool.


 
THanks. I did this is PS


----------



## JIP (Jan 12, 2008)

I like the first one too but you migh want to consider Psing yourself out of his glasses.


----------



## zendianah (Jan 12, 2008)

JIP said:


> I like the first one too but you migh want to consider Psing yourself out of his glasses.


 

I'm thinking of getting myself out and superimposing their name or both of them in the glasses. Thats the only one that I'm thinking of doing that to


----------



## BPALMER (Jan 12, 2008)

awesome work !! i have so much to learn here!!


----------



## zendianah (Jan 12, 2008)

BPALMER said:


> awesome work !! i have so much to learn here!!


 

thank you!!  So do I ... and I have LEARNED alot here. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bellacat (Jan 13, 2008)

these are incredible!!!


----------



## Los Angeles (Jan 16, 2008)

THese are great.  I normally dont like over processed photos but the subject and use (album cover) I think really calls for it.  Great Job.  I like 1 3 and 4.  There is something about the big guys shirt in 2 that really bothers me.  I guess its becuase its so low budget, and so distracting.  
But again the other three are GREAT.


----------



## Los Angeles (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh one thing I just noticed...  I think your in photo 1.  You may have wanted to move the guy into where you were standing and shot over his sholder.


----------



## RowmyF (Jan 16, 2008)

Great great work..I dont either usually like over processed photos..but this works..Really well!


----------



## kwcrow (Jan 20, 2008)

Awesome, I like #1 the best but #4 is close behind. Great HDR work.  Gives it an album cover feel to it.


----------



## Saint-Brown (Jan 20, 2008)

great work.  I need to learn how to do this kind of PP.  I like 1, 3, 4.  but they are all great.


----------

